# convicts or oscars? which is more agressive?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

at the LFS convicts are abour 4$ a pop and oscars 13-15$ im not sure which i want to get. i am more familiar with oscars, but attracted to convicts. i would like to get about 4 convicts or 2 oscars. which one is more aggressive, iteligent or interesting. please if you post give reasons why i shuold get one over the other. thanks.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wouldnt get either; neither fish is really all that entertaining as a solo cichlid. Convicts are aggressive, but they have tiny mouths and only get 5" long. Oscars will eat anyhting that fits in their mouths, but anything that doesnt is likely to bully them a bit.

I'd go looking for a Texas or Midas/Red Devil cichlid instead. They are far more aggressive than either cons or oscars and just as personable as any oscar

What size tank were you planning to give these fish, anyway?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Convicts are more aggressive, but what are you aftewr in a fish?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

wassup guys?

i dont knwo too much about cichlids.

i hear about red devils, but i dont want just one now. i want a lot of fish, i want to shoal them or just tank mates. as i get older i'll probly aim for lone fish, maybe a rhom and a red devil, those 2 are definitly on my list.

it was just a toss up between these guys, im not sure which im going to go with.

i plan on putting them in a 55 untill they get bigger.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i like oscars..they are more intelligent


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

if you are going to get an oscar you might as well get a snakehead. Snakeheads are wicked to watch eat and they although not personable like a cichlid they do kick ass to own. the only problem is is that you need a 350 gallon tank to house 1 cause they get monstorous. that mentioned I recommend that you get a jack dempsey because they dont require as much space as a red devi or oscar. Oscars need huge tanks cause they are messy and get huge my brothers was 15 inches + .

well good luck. the best thing to do is to look at the cichlid tanks at the fish stores and get a idea of there behaviour. Convicts are boring but they are cool looking. RD's are bad ass but sometimes shy. and Oscars.......well......oscars are are popular for a reason they are super cool but need a big tank.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks sean


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Go for the convicts. They look better and more territorial and doesnt turn ugly when older.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my oscars are just starting to show signs of breeding behavior (digging a big pit, jaw locking, etc.) and I am more cautious about cleaning their tank than my cariba tank theat sits above them. they attack the syphon if it goes anywhere near their nest, almost jump out of the tank for food, and will bite my hand if I need to re-arange whatever plants they dig up. they have tons of personality to boot.

If I were you, I would go with the oscars as they are my all time favorite cichlid. I have grown them from 1 inch to 8 inches in about 6-7 months.

~Will.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i say get the oscars. once i had an oscar that when i lifted the hood on the tank it would come up to the top of the water and let me pet it and feed it out of my hand. hopefully you can get one like this. i also had an oscar that was sort of a bum and all it did was lean at like a 45 degree angle in the corner of the tank.

be sure your tank is big enough for the fish you get.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i still dont know which to go for...

i think im going for the convicts, more for the $


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

oh and btw, i DID have a snakehead

heres the story of what happened to him...
click here


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

personally I'd go with the cons. Oscars are pretty owner interactive but they become rather ugly IMO when they get big and they are very prone to HITH. Convicts are much more aggressive than a oscar, especially during breeding. I'd get a pair of cons, they should entertain you a bit and get you into cichlids. Cons are a good beginner cichlid.

Mark


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Sometimes i can just hold the goldfish a few inches above the water and my O will hop up and snatch it from my hand. It's a cool trick and it really impresses the ladies.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you should go with the cons.

I think this because they are easyier to keep than oscars, and require less space.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

cons it is then. thanks again everyone


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I really like my convicts. I think I'm gonna be kinda sad when my Spilo finally tears them up. if I go anywhere near the tank, they come over and check me out. As soon as I open the lid, they come up for food.

I like convicts, but I have nothing to say about Oscars, because I've never had one.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well i went to the LFS and got a green terror for only 10$ he's about 6"


----------

